# snow cabs opinions?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Guy stops by my house yesterday to see what I have for sale. Told me had bought a nice new snowblower a couple years back. Said he bought the snow cab for it and took it off after the first year because, according to him it was hard to see and very hard to turn. I've never used one but are these things true? They all look pretty much the same so, are they a good investment? Has anyhbody bought one and stopped using it?Do you love it? Hate it?


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Joe,
You'd have to pry mine from my frozen hands.Two reasons 1 I wear glasses 2 I have a wind tunnel effect wear I blow for most of it and for the rest, a lot of the time I'm blowing across wind due to the fact we can't blow snow into the street etc. I've had the same cab on 3 of my blowers it's going on almost 20 years. I don't know about turning never had that issue visibility can be challenging at times But that's the trade off. Careful adjustment can solve a lot of that.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I`m new to snowblowing. My used blower I bought had one on it. My buddies tried making fun about it saying I am an old man....well yesterday was -32 degree Celsius windchill and believe me....I loved every minute being out there blowing snow. If I was to make a negative comment, it would be: The lower back end of the cab seems a lot wider than the blower itself, making it hard in tight areas to maneuver.
1st picture is the cab that came with it. I found the plastic see-thru stuff was higher up the cab and easier to see thru. 
2nd picture is one I bought used. It seems to have a little more coverage over top, but I find the see thru plastic seems not high enough so my eyes are at the very top when I stand up straight and I have the frame as high as it can go on the blower.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

One thing I might ad that I have not yet tried: The see thru plastic might block the light if you snowblow at night. I have not tried that, but I`m wondering if that plastic (glass) slows down the light making it not shine as far or bright in front of you.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> One thing I might ad that I have not yet tried: The see thru plastic might block the light if you snowblow at night. I have not tried that, but I`m wondering if that plastic (glass) slows down the light making it not shine as far or bright in front of you.


I have the same cab Darcy. I'm not so much wondering if the light will be dimmer through the plastic, but whether or not the light will glare off the windshield and make it hard to see. I'll have to give it a try some night.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> I have the same cab Darcy. I'm not so much wondering if the light will be dimmer through the plastic, but whether or not the light will glare off the windshield and make it hard to see. I'll have to give it a try some night.


 Yes, I agree with you. Be like driving at night with the interior light on lol


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have thought about getting one but my driveway is rather small and I have nice warm clothing and a snowmobile helmet with face shield that would work well enough. I used it once a few years ago and it worked great. I see that they are like $50 so I may consider one. They are nice if you live in a real cold climate like in Canada or have a large area to clear such as a long driveway or a parking lot area.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Guy stops by my house yesterday to see what I have for sale. Told me had bought a nice new snowblower a couple years back. Said he bought the snow cab for it and took it off after the first year because, according to him it was hard to see and very hard to turn. I've never used one but are these things true? They all look pretty much the same so, are they a good investment? Has anyhbody bought one and stopped using it?Do you love it? Hate it?


I've got a cab Joe as you know and I have to say that overall I like it. It's not without challenges though. You have to watch for things like overhanging branches, you can't get as close alongside of things like hedges and fences and you have to watch for narrower gates and openings. If I remember correctly it's 39" wide. Sometimes, you have to stop and sweep the snow off the front, but that's not a big deal at all. Those are the cons. On the plus side, I don't get snow on my face, or anywhere else other than my feet. Most especially I don't get snow on my glasses. I have trouble with scarves and ski masks, finding they fog up my specs, so I really appreciate the protection that my cab gives me. The wind is born here in Saskatchewan, so there's really no getting away from it. At some point during the course of the snow blowing session, I'm guaranteed to have snow coming back at me. For me, the pros outweigh the cons and if I ever have a need to get into a tight place, two bolts and thirty seconds and it's off.


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> I have thought about getting one but my driveway is rather small and I have nice warm clothing and a snowmobile helmet with face shield that would work well enough. I used it once a few years ago and it worked great. I see that they are like $50 so I may consider one. They are nice if you live in a real cold climate like in Canada or have a large area to clear such as a long driveway or a parking lot area.


I would consider a Cab - but I am going to try it without... I do plan on using my snowmobile helmet as well... I already rigged up a power cord so I can use the heated shield  I have a Makita 9.6 V nicad battery I will put in my coat pocket


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

CraZySteve said:


> I would consider a Cab - but I am going to try it without... I do plan on using my snowmobile helmet as well... I already rigged up a power cord so I can use the heated shield  I have a Makita 9.6 V nicad battery I will put in my coat pocket


How is NH for snowmobiling? In Minnesota it is awesome. I heard only the UP of Michigan has more trails than Minnesota. I am just 1/4 mile from my house to the Wobagon trail "MPR Garison Keiler mythical town" The Wobagon trail starts in St Joseph and goes all the way up to Alexandria and then it connects to another trail that is part of the Wobagon trail that goes towards Holdingford and then connects to other trails as well. I snowmobile a lot and I am a member of my local snowmobile club too. I used the Helmet a few times when the wind was really blowing and the temperatures were below 10 above or so. It really helps and prevents the rosey/frostbit cheeks and face from occuring.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been running a cab for the last six/seven years and I wouldn't throw snow without it. I too wear glasses and live on a hill near water. We get some pretty wild winds blowing between the homes in my neighborhood and you can never bet on a wind direction. 

I moved my universal cab from my Yardman to my Ariens. I'm not sure that I have it where I want it and may ultimately jump to one of the newer models but figured I would see how it works when we get our first movable snowfall.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I have never cared for snow cabs. i have 2 up in the rafters.......

They mess up the balance of the machine for openers. then if the machine rides up or you need to perch the bucket up it konks you on the head. Meanwhile you're peering though wet or encrusted "windows. Get a good balaclava and have at it.

Pete


----------

